# Audio



## Guest (Feb 6, 2003)

I recently had a cd deck installed in my 96 200 sx. It's a Pioneer DEH-P4400 and the trim piece that goes around the face plate was too wide to fit. I am thinking about cutting down the sides of the trim piece so I can fit it on. Has anuone ever done this and if so what's the best tool to cut it down. Thought of just using a hack saw and sanding the edges, but i was afraid i would break it. Any suggestions?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I've used a dremel to trim one down once it didn't break


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

trimmed mine down for a sony cdx-m610...came out perfect.
just trimmed the new one down(break-in) for a pioneer deh-8400mp...came out perfect again.

i used a dremel both times. make sure you're good with a dremel first though.(steady hands).


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I just left mine off, I dont see a point to it, the deck stands out more than enough, no need for a surrounding part. More power to you guys for having it "custom made" for the car.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Use some C-clamps or something similar to hold the Dremel down. Its easier to work the part than the tool...


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

I was putting mine in it didn't fit at first but than I put the surrounding plastic peice, the hvac trim peice on over it and pushed a lot and it went on.


----------

